# Rabies in the US



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

In my reading today I found an interesting statistic: you only have 1 in 100,000,000 chance of getting rabies in the US.

I know this is a concern for those who work with feral cats and the subject has been brought up on the forum when people have been bit by a stray cat. Hope this brings some calm to the concerns of how likely it is when bitten to contract rabies. 

Statistic was from Ben Carsons book Taking the Risk. pg 65


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yup. Also, if you get bit by an animal with an unknown history, you can go to the doctor and get shot(s) that will prevent you from contracting rabies. I have also heard that it is not nearly as many shots as it used to be. 

It is just rediculous that people use rabies as an argument against feral cats. Raccoons and bats transmit rabies, does that mean that we should just go out and kill all of the wild animals? Stay away from sick wild animals. If you do get bit, go to the doctor. Simple as that.


----------

